# To the few of you who care to read



## Urza (Jul 17, 2008)

Due to a message from an annoyed JPH over AIM, who is mad about me being "popular"(?), I've come upon an Urza thread made by one PizzaPasta, and upon reading through it has become apparent that there has been some confusion and speculation as to why I left. The main reason I would say, is simply that I think the staff makes a lot of stupid decisions (almost nothing but), pursuing silly projects like the Tempcast, this new "GBAtemp FAQS"(?), and the Temper Post (which I agree is a good idea, but way to much focus and effort was put on it). I'm simply incapable of understanding how they continue to put so much time and energy into stupid things like this, instead of working on improving the downloads center? Maybe updating the (almost) all completely useless flashcart reviews? Finally creating the god damn homebrew board? Since joining the staff back in November its been constant nonsense like this, which at first I just ignored for the most part, enjoying running the front page and being a part of the community. What did get to me however, something which I came to realize in the months that passed, was that my opinion meant completely nothing. Most of the time I wasn't even treated as a staff member (a special pointing of the finger at you Ace Gunman). Just that guy who posts news for them. I decided it beyond my passion to constantly be on top of and post news for people who don't give a shit what I think, so I left staff, staying as a member because I still enjoyed posting here. 

A month or two after I left however, there were some staff promotions. JPH wasn't posting as much news anymore (who has been almost the sole news poster after I left), and I guess Costello thought he would be posting even less with his new mod title. Costello asked me to come back, and I said "sure", optimistically thinking that it might be different (because I do enjoy posting news and being the go-to information guy). Unfortunately it was not, same old shit was the same old shit, and on top of it all having to deal with JPH every second waving around his enormous e-penis with the word "mod" now tattooed on it (you think he's everywhere as a member? just wait until you're staff). At this point the whole "Urza is just a douchebag faggot who doesn't matter but we like him because he does grunt work for us" was too much, finally coming to the realization that it just wasn't going to change, and that I should stop wasting so much time here.

However, this was a few weeks ago, and I've decided since that it isn't fair to the people who I've been glad to meet and enjoyed posting with since becoming a member here (listing in no particular order). 

Thug: You're the guy who knows his shit, but doesn't let it go to his head and turn you into an elitist. I wish you and the missus the best of luck (keep her banned from the channel !)

shaun: The most approachable admin I've ever met. If you have a problem with something, you tell him, and he'll actually try to do something about it. Compare this to the owners of some other gaming forums (ex. Qj) where they simply don't give a shit and won't even bother giving you a response.

Costello: This guy. He does work hard improving the site, and any time I came across a bug or problem that needing fixing, it was done within short order after asking. At times he can seem a bit cold, but he really does put in an enormous amount of time and effort to GBAtemp.

mthrnite: Quite easily the nicest person I have ever met online. You have a life problem? He will pour wisdom and insight straight from his heart into his post. It's heart-breaking to hear the constant stream of bullshit life keeps throwing his way, but keep persevering and stay afloat! We're lucky that someone like you would spend any time in our community. Make sure to fix the bullshit before coming back and spending more time here.

sinkhead: Probably the most level-headed of all the staff members. He never lets his e-penis affect judgment as a mod, and if a problem arises that he feels is not within his rights or means to make a call on, he'll wait and get the opinions of the other staff.

FAST: Another guy who knows his shit, and makes the most useful posts on this board. He doesn't spend as much time here as he used to (or on the frontpage), but every reply is a thorough response to your question including many solutions, with reasons, links, almost a damn research paper. If only more people appreciated the work he's done as a rom hacker (and more attention on the rom hacking documentation project he started some time ago).

AceGunman: A fun guy, always trying to lighten the mood with a bad pun (DID YOU HEAR THE ONE ABOUT DARTH VADER AND THE CATERPILLAR?) He was the second-hand man in the call-in show project, but in the end flaked out on me, and with that killing the show.

ahtin: Legit. This guy is close to the Chinese manufacturers, and his word should be taken as if its worth its weight in gold. In the time that I was running the frontpage he supplied me with quite a bit of flashcart info, never bullshitting. If he says the R4 team is going to try and brick fake R4s, then that's exactly what they fucking said.

BoneMonkey: We had some good times playing Magic, and I really wish we could have gotten that GBAtemp DnD campaign going. A genius at witty photoshoops, and sharper than his grammatical skills and spells would make you think. Maybe you'll drop your vendetta against me for not giving you something I didn't have.

Little: Most intelligent of the 5 (approx.) females on GBAtemp, and the least big-headed of the tempcast (excluding mthrnite of course).

Orc: ORCORCORCORCORC Funny guy who doesn't seem to ever get caught up in the drama. Love his avy+sig combinations, which are done in great artistic style. Maybe sometime we can find a DM and get that campaign going?

another world: For sticking by me through the drama.

chuckstud: nerd

phoood: lifehacker

ScuberSteve: korean

Linkiboy: underage b&

At this point its 3am and I'm tired (responses getting shorter by the minute), there are probably a couple more people, but I'll have to cut it short. Maybe I'll come back in a bit, but it will only be as a member.

Now a montage of the good times (sponsored in part by Photobucket).



Spoiler



<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/urzathetyrantsavy_8008.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/Photo0012.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/Sandwich-ambiguous-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/kids_say_the_darndest_things.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/sdfkljsdfkljsdfkljsdf.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/dfgdfgdfg.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/Photo0013-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/DSC00672.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/lolololololol.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/rangerchristmas.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/urzaschristmasavy.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/picardza.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/urzapetalchi2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/brokethemeteryo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/urzasanta_8864.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/Maybe5_13896-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/PROOF.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/bonemoonkey.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/linkiboy.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/EEEPC.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/mirc.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/200801112.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/snapfoo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/urzapz5wry.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/rudeirc.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/urzaSMASH.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/arthurwryyyyyy.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/flashcarts.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/fucksigs.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/th013.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/drawntolife.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/100_1057Small.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/acegunman.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/raaaaaaaaaaaaainboooooooooooooooooo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/bigbang.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/wrightfags.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/WAFFLEMONITOR.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/acegunmansnewavy.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/avy/urzacrusheravy.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/asldjkasdasd.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/URZAROBCRUSHERAVY.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/WHLADYBUGSAREILLEGAL.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/NOTGBATEMP.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/worldendswithyousomeday.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/sanfranavys.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/KEYBOARDS.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/urzapost.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## phoood (Jul 17, 2008)

first


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jul 17, 2008)

I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE >


----------



## JPH (Jul 17, 2008)

I've removed the offensive material from your post Urza, you know better.

And jealous of your little online fame? Hah. 
I was just making chitchat.
I could care less, really.

You know those occasions, where I waved my mod 'e-penis' in your face...first time: you were getting into business that's none of yours. second time: you "commanded" me to post homebrew news like I was your bitch or something. Not my job, dear Urzy.

I'll always hate you and your sarcastic self.

Good riddance. Oh, and yes, you were and have always been nothing but a tool.


----------



## Urza (Jul 17, 2008)

Readded what you removed (chuckstud and Linkiboy's entry) as in this context I am using them as terms of endearment. chuckstud is doing the whole robotics club thing, and knows quite a bit of shit about web development, and otherwise "nerd"-like thing. Linkiboy is full of 4chan memes, but manages to keep a good balance between that and not being a faggot. Both would know that I was not using the terms as insults, and I'm going to ask you to leave my post alone unless they complain about it.

I would make a list of people I dislike, but I'm sure you would quickfire the delete button so fast it wouldn't be worth the effort to type it.

PS: No need to edit your post so many times.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont think we ever really talked on here, so hi Urza.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll come back in a bit, but it will only be as a member.



I hope you do. You really are one of my favorite tempers here and I would find it a shame if you left for good.

Also, JPH needs to stop being a dick.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 17, 2008)

I read your whole post Urza and I now I do realize, at times JPH can be a hot-headed dick, but he is just like that annoying little nat that you have to deal with.

Nothing againist you JPH but sometimes I think you just need to be a little less mean.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 17, 2008)

I would say it was interesting to read most of your posts (I tried out Samurize!) and it was fun to read most of them. It was fun even up to the point you called me an idiot(I already knew it was coming).

I remember that Troll, Point, lulz picture now...


----------



## sfunk (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey there Urza, I just wanted to say that while you were here I always found you pretty funny and almost always 100% correct in your advice given. I also had thought that you could be, on occasion a tad harsh but now, in your absence, I've noticed how much of a presence you truly had on the forum and I miss it. So do come back, ignore the morons, and carry on your never ending mission to clean up GBAtemp; I'll be hoping for the day you do.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 17, 2008)

Respect to you for speaking out about how you feel. I don't especially get involved with much on the board anymore but I do lurk one hell of alot, and my impression of you before this post was not so much a good one; however now it is much better.

I agree with you about the staff making "stupid decisions" but I do appreciate the effort they put in. One day they will come out with something brilliant as they always do (take g-Online for example), it just takes time and alot of experiment I guess.

I've learnt better than to just kick up a fuss and play along into a doomed oblivion, so I'm just going to say this: 

Here's to lots of happy times!


----------



## jabjab (Jul 17, 2008)

Knew alot and seemed to do alot.. but in my short time here, although it was generally funny, you were always a rude and obnoxious poster which imo is inappropriate for your former position.

Whilst you are probably correct in the general ideas you are trying to put across unless you can channel them in a more mature way then I dont think you helped the site improve as much as you seem to think you did/could-have.

*gives attention*


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 17, 2008)

To me, you most often seemed to come off as an asshole, but you never came off as trolling (at least, to the extent that I'm almost used to in other places).  I mean hell, every place with a somewhat-strongly-knit community as this needs their personalities.  It would be sad to see one of the personalities go, however.

I didn't like you that much, but also I didn't know you very well at all so that's my excuse.  Best of luck drifting on the endless seas of the net, fellow pirate.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jul 17, 2008)

Surprisingly, I will be sad to see you go.

Even though, we've never really gotten along or even managed to have a civil discussion about anything (you've flamed me on several occasions for no apparent reason), I still respect you


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 17, 2008)

urzaaaa come back we need someone to put the noobs in their place


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 17, 2008)

Good luck urza! I always appreciated you for your vast knowledge on computers, and for helping me when I had questions. Sorry to see you this way, and i hope the best for you.


----------



## science (Jul 17, 2008)

Urza, your hard work may have gone unnoticed by the staff, but us members always appreciated everything you brought to the table. Get away from here, clear your head, forget all your staff duties, and just come back as a member and enjoy the community. Just don't start over completely, bold purple font never was cool. 

You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave. -mthrnite


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope you come back sooner than we all think. I miss the almost-daily Homebrew news updates. Because of this man, I loved homebrew.

You've really made some good points there. Especially the flash cart reviews. I think updating them will resolve the "which flash cart to buy" pandemonium. Like I said in one thread before, re-evaluation isn't enough.

Also, now I know why you don't have the "*Former Staff*" title.

Wish you all the best in what you're doing right now and once again, hope you come back soon.


----------



## Foie (Jul 17, 2008)

I always like you as a user, and I loved your unique presence on the forums.  Hope you come back soon!


----------



## Westside (Jul 17, 2008)

Hail Urza!


----------



## Prophet (Jul 17, 2008)

As you probably read in the previous thread, I respect you Urza. I really hoped that you were going to come back, but I guess you won't be. You are insufferable at times, but your contributions to this site can't be denied. You will be missed.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 17, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Also, JPH needs to stop being a dick.


True.

Urza, I hope you come back to the forums.


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jul 17, 2008)

Is it mean if I saw I love these kind of discussions? GO INTERNET ARGUMENTS! (Though that name Urza does ring a bell somewhere, hmmm....)


----------



## Westside (Jul 17, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that we all agree on this...


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 17, 2008)

Urza I always found you to be a great member, and I completely disagree with the n00bs saying that you don't treat people right, because most of the people are complete n00bs who can't see the search button and post random nonsense over and over again. People who disagree with me should provide an explanation why they like total n00bs not being able to use the search button, cause it's right there.

Urza, we (almost all) like you!


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Urza, come back.  You always need that guy that "says what everyone else is thinking"!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 17, 2008)

Please come back, Urza. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't think of anything interesting to say, so have some Kikkoman.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 17, 2008)

*+1 about JPH with big epenis but no real penis!!

we miss you urza!!!

I wasn't mentioned as your dumb underling always asking questions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: me and scuber agreed that JPH is like you but always wrong (not the wang part)*


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well Urza, I enjoyed your posts and hope you do decide to come back

as for JHP, I have nothing to say on him, he seems kinda douche-ish, but if i had to put up with all the tempers on the level he does, I would probably be a douche too

Anyways, good luck urza


----------



## Trolly (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I can't say I have ANY idea what goes on behind the scenes here. Though I must admit JPH takes things a little too seriously around here.
You seem like a nice guy too, so hope to see you around (as a member) still.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jul 17, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> chuckstud: nerd


----------



## Lyuse (Jul 17, 2008)

I do agree with the JPH part


----------



## JPH (Jul 17, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> PS: No need to edit your post so many times.Meh, it was 5am, so I redid my idiot comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Actually, I used to like Urza.
This was before he got promoted to Magazine Staff and thought himself very important. That's when he started acting like a stuck-up, sarcastic jerk.
Urza has admitted he's an asshole, and why so many of you like assholes I'll never know...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're nice and tight?


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 17, 2008)

Gone post is gone.


----------



## JPH (Jul 17, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...I can't recall being a dick to you, actually I recall nothing but being nice to you.
I don't remember acting stuck up and being a sarcastic asshole to all the newcomers. 
How you formed such an opinion, well, I don't know. But that's your choice, I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some of you are just calling me a dick because you have a 10% warning next to your name that I gave you (you know which ones you are).

Urza throws out some times I've been unkind to him, but I've never shown an example of him being mean to me or other.
I love how he's villainized me...I like the fact I'm so liked around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's actually quite nice to tally up the number of members who dislike you and know who likes you and who doesn't. 


Also. to further prove that I used to quite like Urza - I downloaded Photoshop and made that damn homebrew logo for him. I spent at least two hours helping him out. Would I do the same favor today? Hell no.

Really, though, you kids have jumped on the 'bash JPH' boat just as you jump on the 'bash speechles'  boat. Oh well, not everyone will like you.


----------



## RoboClover (Jul 17, 2008)

huh...i didnt think the people who ran this site argued like that...

seems like a strange thing to put yer time into...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 17, 2008)

Well Urza, you're a _great_ news poster, but were a poor staff member. Now, that's not necessarily an insult. I merely mean that you're not exactly "user friendly". Doing what we do isn't the only part of the job, we also have to, you know, be friendly and such. Part of your "charm" is that you're a bit rough around the edges so it wasn't the best fit. Ya' ask me? You never needed the title, you were better off just posting news without being Magazine Staff because it left you free of the expectations of a staff member.

Also, sorry about the show, but like I said, I'm just not a schedule guy. Never followed a schedule in my life. Some days I'd show up to school at like 1 or 2 in the afternoon just because I couldn't be bothered to get up. Why did I bother going at all at those points, you ask? I don't know, probably some sort of internal parental guilt or something equally ridiculous.

Thanks for the kind words about my corny puns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to say that I'm sorry you misinterpreted my withholding of information before. It wasn't an intentional slap in the face to you as a person or a Magazine Staff member. I keep info tight to the chest unless I'm sure the other parties involved wouldn't mind me sharing it. 

In that particular case I knew the very second the event in question took place you were going to quit when you found out about it. I knew you'd want to confront the other party and you'd end up quitting regardless (which you did) and he'd end up quitting as well in that scenario. So instead I withheld the information so that you'd take your anger out on me instead. As a Supervisor I have to make these kind of decisions and sacrifices, because no matter how you swing it two losses are bigger than one.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> and why so many of you like assholes I'll never know...


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 17, 2008)

Instead of spamming the boards on how much you "hate" JPH, just go PM some of the (even?) higher ups instead. Hear what Costello and the others who decided JPH should be a mod have to say. I just find it really funny to hear complaints all the time. I can't stop you but just try to listen to my suggestion.


----------



## Westside (Jul 17, 2008)

Look, the point is, BOTH Urza and JPH are dicks.  (They are guys, how else are they supposed to pee?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Simple biology people! Sheesh...

JPH is kind that's a German guy with a strange mustache.
Urza is the kind that knows more about tampons than your mother.

They are both funny to some extent and we should love them both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  JPH acts like a wigger too much.  As a black man, I am very offended by some of his posts.  He is a good worker otherwise.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 17, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Look, the point is, BOTH Urza and JPH are dicks.  (They are guys, how else are they supposed to pee?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's quite the truth for quoting there.


----------



## JPH (Jul 17, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Instead of spamming the boards on how much you "hate" JPH, just go PM some of the (even?) higher ups instead. Hear what Costello and the others who decided JPH should be a mod have to say. I just find it really funny to hear complaints all the time. I can't stop you but just try to listen to my suggestion.


Beh, it doesn't matter about them spamming around telling how much they hate me.
It does upset me a bit though, as I've been nice to every single one of them. Why they call me a dick, I'll never know myself.

And really, I do admit I'm an awful moderator. I take some things that should be taken seriously lightly; I take other things that shouldn't be taken so seriously, well, too seriously. I think they made a bad choice, but as long as the title's under my name I'll try my best at moderating. 

I'm making an idiot of myself as well as making the staff look bad, so I guess I apologize to Urza.
Sorry for the mean things I said to you in the past, and I hope you're sorry as well. Maybe one day you can come back to the forums, but with a different attitude (you said yourself you're an asshole to many members). I liked you Urza, when you weren't so mean to everyone. Remember teh Petal Chi and chats with *eware...thems was good times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, sorry for being a shithead to you in the past. I really am sorry.

No, I'm not apologizing so that you people will like me more. Your opinions? I don't care for them. I'll still treat you all the same, whether you like me or not - and no, I won't hold any sort of grudge towards you.



And Westside, next time I see you - you're getting kicked in the nuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Orc (Jul 17, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Orc: ORCORCORCORCORC Funny guy who doesn't seem to ever get caught up in the drama. Love his avy+sig combinations, which are done in great artistic style. Maybe sometime we can find a DM and get that campaign going?ORCORCORCORC!


I get caught up with the drama too. I'm rarely involved in it so I'm probably less vocal but I definitely get caught up with it too since I too genuinely care about this community.

Urza, I really hope you do come back.
You're one of the few who has been consistent and never changed really.
Once a douchebag, always a doucebag.
One douchebag people appreciate in my opinion.

I also agree with Linkiboy. n00bs need to 

PS: I'm kinda disappointed how Urza's blog post was edited. I'd like to read what Urza really said. I think he posted in his blog because he knows this is the only place where he can be "vocal" and share it to the community.
I remember Costello saying that blogs = ANYTHING GOES unless it's illegal. So why the editing? :/


----------



## Sephi (Jul 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> And Westside, next time I see you - you're getting kicked in the nuts!



I believe you mean, a kick in the _Westicles_


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 17, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Westside (Jul 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> TheWingless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Awesome, and well said.  It take the opposite of a dick to man enough to apologize and put the pride aside, that is one of the most essential part of a moderator, is to not let that darn ego get in the way of judgment.  After this, NO ONE should call you a dick, well, maybe I will after you kick me in the Westicles.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't understand why this thread hasn't been locked yet.

What is up with all of the drama here lately?  Are we all mature enough to let things go?

And seriously, don't attack each other like this.  JPH and Urza are both great members and there is no need to be attacking them over the internet.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What is up with all of the drama here lately?


Yeah, that's true. Whenever I see these topics, it's like never watching an episode of Eastenders, then watching some random one (British soap for all you Americans). That was a really bad metaphor wasn't it lol?
I just mean I see all this exciting (is it wrong to think that hehe?) drama unfold, and really I have no idea why it's happening.

And yeah, after that awesome picture JPH, consider my comment (the too serious one) taken back. Urza, come back too! Then we can be a big happy GBATemp family!


----------



## superkrm (Jul 17, 2008)

ummmmm.... i liked the forgotten gba gems thingie.

other than that ive seen worse staff members

amalgam from cherryroms come to mind, but he was so funny

well, the computer forum may be a little slower now

oh well if you aint getting paid for this sh** f*** it then

internet drama: you guys crack me up


----------



## Calafas (Jul 17, 2008)

The way I see it, Urza was a fairly alright guy, sharp at times, sure, but he said what needed to be said, but nobody wanted to say.

As for JPH, what's with the JPH bashing people?   This guy works hard for you, sorting the DS release list out, and the Temper Post, which he put a lot of effort into, or have you all forgotten that?

So yeah, I think this place is big enough for the both of them.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 17, 2008)

is the gbatemp or a facebook popularity contest? 
i have not been here long, but i can't believe the drama around this community. 
i love gbatemp please chill people  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so e3 was pretty good


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 17, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Urza was a bit rough, I felt like he was a jerk at times, but so what?  He's usually always right...  (which means I look like an idiot)  He did so much for GBATemp, and so what if you don't like his attitude?  Haven't you guys learned anything from TV shows like House?  If the guy is always right, you have to put up with him, because he's always right.
> 
> As for JPH, why the hell are people bashing him?  I have never seen him act like an ass before.  Are there a bunch posts that I missed or something?
> 
> Anyways, I think everyone is overeacting.  I hope you do come back Urza, I already miss the flaming you did, posts about best flash carts are popping up again.  XD



This is exactly what I wanted to say.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 17, 2008)

hmm. i hate to see GBAtemp all torn up with drama like this. 
isnt this like so...high school? 
and i dont like how people are choosing sides
now hug and kiss and make up and lets all be one happy family, kthnxbye.

jk. i know its not that simple. 
but JPH and Urza, you both should know that there's always gonna be people who you dislike. people who you dont agree with their reasoning, or their way of acting. that's part of life. we all have our own ways of working and it's not our job to pick at people who dont agree with us.
i do agree there are some dickwads here (will not mention any names), but i just ignore them.
it's really not gonna help if you both are trying to prove you were right. because Urza, you think JPH is @ fault, and JPH, you think Urza is @ fault. so who's to judge?

Urza and JPH: i think you both are awesome people. At times Urza may seem cold and harsh, but he's still a human being, just like the rest of us. there might be something some people may have overlooked too. sure, he's quite cruel to the noobs (who ask the same "which flashcart do i get?" question, etc) but believe it or not, he does have a caring heart. not one to show openly to other people. but its there. you need proof? ok. im proof. there was awhile back when i was...say..a bit emotionally unstable. i felt very alone, and quite vulnerable to commit suicide. i was thinking about it a lot. but Urza (and a few others) PMed me. he gave me this link to this site about suicide. and he told me it wasn't worth it. also gave me his sn if i needed to talk. and JPH, doesnt seem to me like he has a big e-penis. whatever that means. sure, he's like 14 (or was it 15?) and already a mod and part of the magazine staff. but he worked and deserved that rank. he's usually the one posting the NDS releases and the Wii ones too. he posts homebrew stuff too. and keeps us in line and makes sure we're not doing anything inappropriate. he is also very noob friendly (user friendly), which should be an essential for the position of any staff member. im not sure what JPH has said/done to Urza, and vice versa (if any), but to me, both are good people, that deal with things in contradicting ways apparently.

sorry for long post. im seriously not one to judge someone, so please do forgive me.

i just really hate to see so much hate here. where is the love?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 17, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you were a chick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/me deceived



and about the small text, its cuz JPH is a douche


----------



## Beware (Jul 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Remember teh Petal Chi and chats with *eware...thems was good times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Those were some good times.  I wish I had spent more time on the IRC lately.  It's a damn shame to see something like this happen between two people who have been around for so long.  Too bad.  Much love for the two of you and I hope you can forgive each other and put this behind you.

PS: For the audience who isn't in the know, I am this eware character of which they speak.*


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 17, 2008)

Urza, you're the sanest person on GBAtemp, please come back.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt is right, This is kinda like High School Drama. Can't we just all hug and make up!



*E-HUG!!!*


----------



## Beware (Jul 17, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Urza, you're the sanest person on GBAtemp, please come back.



QFT.  You leaving would make ME the sanest person here and I refuse to raise my kids in a world where I am sane anywhere!! :-P


----------



## Costello (Jul 18, 2008)

well thanks for the kind words Urza.
It's late so everything's kinda messed up in my brainz right now so I'll just say what comes to mind

- firstly thanks for the kind words about me


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 18, 2008)

*gasp* you are one of the 2 people that has actually answered a question for me... thanks


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome. One of the pictures has a post from me (Apollo Justice FTW).

And on the drama, I think both JPH and Urza have been great members. Urza was excellent at the Homebrew News and JPH has handled the NDS releases and almost all news quite well. Urza might have been a little too harsh on n00bs, but really, some people are just ridiculous on this site. But, maybe not the best attitude for a staffer. And I've never seen JPH being a dick, really, he's always been helpful when I've seen him. Maybe we're missing something, but he did not deserve all the immediate bashing.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 18, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve: korean
> hmm...
> QUOTE(Urza @ Jul 17 2008, 06:16 AM)


:'(


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 18, 2008)

OSHI-

URZA IS A GIRL?!!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 18, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> OSHI-
> 
> URZA IS A GIRL?!!



HE IS FERMALE!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 18, 2008)

...I honestly thought Urza was a cool guy. As long as you didn't step on his toes he's always been the ok-ish sort. Plus, I've always valued his opinions. He just strikes me as that kind of guy. >_>


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 19, 2008)

Kinda sad to see Urza go, I remember some fairly epic noob flaming coming out of him.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 19, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> ...I honestly thought Urza was a cool guy. As long as you didn't step on his toes he's always been the ok-ish sort. Plus, I've always valued his opinions. He just strikes me as that kind of *guy?*. >_>


Girl?


----------



## bobrules (Jul 19, 2008)

One general pattern I notice, is that people who post often and a lot over time becomes mods, once they have a special status, they stop posting frequently. When you are at the top, you know what happens next. Once you have special status you no longer participate in posts, you lose all the fun or being a normal member. You are no longer part of the regular member status. You start banning people on irc thinking that you are special.  I call this the mod disease, I have noticed these disease on a lot of mods. This happens on every forum. 

I will always remeber your purple writing Urza. You got so much complaint over it that I'll never forget lol.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jul 19, 2008)

Being a lurker most of the time, I've seen Urza do many hilarious flames. At the same time, I feel that his flames were appropriate because it kept the n00bs at bay. After all, a little bit of discipline doesn't hurt...

As for Costello's post above about him not being treated as a staff member properly, I feel that it wasn't justifiable that he was treated like that because he flamed n00bs. His flaming was unique, and it was his character. At the same time, there should've been some warning about Urza's flaming habits... to make sure people wouldn't copy him and that n00bs wouldn't post idiot questions. Discriminating someone for their character is definitely not fair, especially when it was Urza's intent to maintain the sanity and orderliness of the board...

I'll miss your flames Urza.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 19, 2008)

Come back.

Nobody covers Homebrew news anymore,and to be honest I am actually covering some of the Homebrew news through somebody,but he never posts them as seen below. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Edit:Come back.You were a great member,and did good things for this forum.


----------



## Unchi-san (Jul 23, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> - I'll probably sound like I'm repeating myself but if thats what it takes... you were never seriously considered as a staff member because of the way you treated (some of the) other members. I know, sometimes I swear I could just yell at some noobs, but I don't, because as part of the staff I have to set an example for the members. After all, if we let the members be mean and horrible to eachother this forum would soon turn into another gamefaqs/hate forums. We seek to preserve the relative peacefulness that has always been reigning over our boards.
> We told you in the past - I told you, mthrnite told you, I'm pretty sure shaun told you too; you could have been a really important member of the staff. I'm talking supervisor or even admin, on the long run. You had all it takes: the ideas, the time, the experience, ... but again your behaviour was simply unacceptable for us.



that's kind of rude how you never seriously considered Urza as a staff member, but you personally asked him to come back to the staff.  isn't that basically using someone? :/


----------



## hdofu (Jul 23, 2008)

I know how it feels having a lynch mob out after you for making poor leadership decision, and I have been fired on a couple of occasions for it, my advice if you care is do what you think needs be done, and if shit hits the fan, move on however you need to.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 23, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Come back.
> 
> Nobody covers Homebrew news anymore,and to be honest I am actually covering some of the Homebrew news through somebody,but he never posts them as seen below.
> 
> ...



>> Waiting for cgi.4chan.org....


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 23, 2008)

Remember us buddy. I'll miss your arguments. 
Remember that you are always welcome here.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> >> Waiting for cgi.4chan.org....




Apparently I don't have a tab that is on 4chan or anything, but strangely when gbatemp is loading for me sometimes it says that.

I blame bush!


----------



## Friction Baby (Aug 18, 2008)

Ahhh....ok..I almost never say anything, but....there is a first time for everything right so here we go.
First I never really cared for you Urza and for some reason I felt you came of as a dick yourself (Sorry but I call it like I see it), Second I love this site and I feel the staff are doing a tremendous job (Kudos), But lastly it is really beginning to piss me off with the lack off respect for new people on the forum you guys should really be ashamed of yourselves for behaving the way you are towards them (You know who you are), Remember you were them at one point so let's not forget that OK.

Anyway my 2 cents

P.S.

Don't even bother flaming me I really couldn't give a shit what you think and I am too old to fight childish games


----------



## sfunk (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint but Urza has recently made a return to the forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 18, 2008)

sfunk said:
			
		

> Sorry to disappoint but Urza has recently made a return to the forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually kinda happy about his return.

Even though many of you may see him like a jerk, I don't. I see someone who isn't afraid to tell it like it is and is able to back up any point of argument he has, even if it does sound harsh. The truth hurts; get over it. Don't start fires if you can't take the heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome back Urza.


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 18, 2008)

Just chiming in to say that the part about JPH is 100% correct.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 18, 2008)

Yaay, Urza is back again permanently??


----------



## apb407 (Aug 18, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this exact statement i mean everybody is bashing JPH i have never even had an argument with him


----------



## sfunk (Aug 19, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> sfunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm quite happy to see him around. I guess I should have been more clear, that should have read "Sorry to disappoint you...". I really am glad Urza is back, I expressed my regret in his departure earlier in this very thread. I've always thought he was a straight shooter who could be a little harsh at times but was almost always right so it didn't matter. Couple that with the fact that he actually has personality and contributes things worth reading to the board and you've got yourself a winner.


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 19, 2008)

I like the drama. Keep it up!!!


----------

